# Tivo with Local Channels



## cablenewbie2010 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi there,

I used to be a Tivo user long time ago but now been using Comcast's Digital Starter Package with HD DVR. We only watch Local Channels (ABC, NBC, CW..etc) and looking to getting a more affordable approach.

Is it possible to use Tivo for only the local channels? Do we still need to have a Comcast package to get those channels or a cable card?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

cablenewbie2010 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I used to be a Tivo user long time ago but now been using Comcast's Digital Starter Package with HD DVR. We only watch Local Channels (ABC, NBC, CW..etc) and looking to getting a more affordable approach.
> 
> Is it possible to use Tivo for only the local channels? Do we still need to have a Comcast package to get those channels or a cable card?


You could use an over the air antenna, if you are within range of the TV stations.


----------



## cablenewbie2010 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Will the Tivo guide be able to register the channels using the antenna approach? I was thinking about either doing that or getting the most basic cable from Comcast and feeding that into the Tivo.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cablenewbie2010 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Will the Tivo guide be able to register the channels using the antenna approach? I was thinking about either doing that or getting the most basic cable from Comcast and feeding that into the Tivo.


The Tivo will do just fine with the antenna and will have full guide info for those channels.

For cable, unless you have a CableCARD, you will not get guide data for the local HD channels, you will be able to scan and see them, and manually record on them, but no guide data, the phrase "clear QAM" will point you to other discussions on this.

Some people have been able to get Comcast to let them keep a CableCARD after they drop to basic, but it's far more common for Comcast to ask you to subscribe to the lowest digital service for one.

Diane


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

I now use OTA with a Tivo HD on an HDTV and a Series 2 ST on an older tv and it works great.

My wife and I recently decided we needed to really cut costs. When looking at what we tivo'ed 95&#37; was from local channels and the remainder could be gotten from the internet. It has been a great decision to go OTA and saved us alot of money.

Jim


----------



## cowboydren (Oct 7, 2009)

cablenewbie2010 said:


> Is it possible to use Tivo for only the local channels? Do we still need to have a Comcast package to get those channels or a cable card?


What's your ZIP code? If you're less than 50 miles from the transmitters and don't live downtown or over a mountain, the odds are good that you don't need Comcast for TV. You'd still need broadband of some sort, but for a $50-150 investment, you can clip the cable for good.


----------

